# StackHash_0a9e Appcrash error



## Wee Piggies (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello, I recently got a new desktop with Windows 7 Ultimate. I have a Maxtor III backup drive that I can no longer access. I'm getting the following APPCRASH message... did I lose all my backed up data from my old PC?

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: MaxUtilities.exe
Application Version: 4.0.1.0
Application Timestamp: 4372a129
Fault Module Name: StackHash_0a9e
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 01f7d838
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 0a9e
Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3: 0a9e
Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

Please help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If you installed Maxtor software onto the Windows 7 system - remove it.

You don't need the backup software installed to use the external HDD. See if you can access the files individually.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Wee Piggies (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank You J.C., I've uninstalled the Maxtor s/w, but in using Windows Explorer, it does not recognize the back up HDD (connected via USB port)... any other advice?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Does it appear in Disk Management?
START | type *diskmgmt.msc*

Others report same issue - http://forums.techarena.in/portable-devices/1357540.htm

Does it have a blue/ purple light on it?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Wee Piggies (Oct 18, 2010)

There is a blue/purple light and it's on... but disk mgmt does not recognize. In reading the tech arena forums, I'm pretty sure it's a hardware compatibility issue. Since I'm not a techy, I don't think I'll be able to recover the data. I do have an older computer with XP still installed and will try there... I'll let you know how that turns out...

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Wee Piggies (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, no luck with running on the computer with XP either. Funny thing is that it's recognizing that something is plugged into the USB port, but it's just doesn't know what. When I go o eject hardware, it's reading it as a "ATAPI-6 Bridge Controller", does that mean anything?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I asked about the blue/ purple light because I had a Maxtor external USB HDD... one day its light dimmed and that was THE END. I've never been able to get the files off of it.

I see retailer's having fire sales on similar Maxtor USB ext HDDs these days.

I would suggest that you start a new thread in Hardware Forum, HDD Support - maybe someone there can help with data retrieval.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16/

Be sure to include a link to this thread.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

